# Golden puppies Springfield, VA rescue



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Golden "S" Rescue in Springfield, VA, has a litter of Golden mix puppies. They will be ready to go home soon.

Here's a pointer to one of them: Springfield, VA - Golden Retriever/Cocker Spaniel Mix. Meet GoldieLockes! a Puppy for Adoption..

E-mail: [email protected]
Website:Home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

And GoldiLockes seems to have a sibling named Gretyl:

Springfield, VA - Golden Retriever/Cocker Spaniel Mix. Meet Gretyl a Puppy for Adoption.


UPDATE: Gretyl has been Adopted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hansel*

and here is Hansel, the male Golden Mix pup:
Springfield, VA - Golden Retriever/Cocker Spaniel Mix. Meet Hansel and Siblings a Puppy for Adoption.

Update-Hansel has been Adopted.


----------

